
Apple now runs ObjC in the browser - tambourine_man
https://twitter.com/lrz/status/1250453967957561344
======
twic
Does this mean you can now use AppKit to build Electron apps?

~~~
zapzupnz
No. As per the tweet and follow up tweets, only a small subset of Foundation
made it along with this wasm port.

